# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Ăn hàng ở Tokyo - Du lịch Nhật Bản

## nguyetnt

Đúng là tôi đã rất nhớ Tokyo, nhớ nước Nhật. Nhớ không khí các quán ăn lúc nào cũng đầy ắp người và nhớ các món ăn tao nhã rất Nhật Bản.


Một hàng bánh gạo osenbei, món ăn vặt phổ biến của người Nhật - Ảnh: Hoàng Hải
Bạn tôi, người Tokyo, tự hào bảo: “Tokyo là thành phố có nhiều nhà hàng nhất thế giới, mỗi bữa ăn thử một nhà hàng, cả năm cũng không lặp lại”. Sau này đọc báo mới biết ở Tokyo có hơn 80.000 nhà hàng, trong khi New York cũng chỉ 15.000, và con số đó ở London là 6.000.
Quanh khu phố Shinjuku hình như chẳng bao giờ vắng người. Cửa hàng cửa hiệu sáng trưng, ngoài đường người như mắc cửi.

Ăn cá tươi ngay tại chợ

Đến Tokyo, ngay ngày đầu tôi được bạn dắt đến chợ cá cổ Tsukiji, nếm những miếng cá tươi nhất, ngon nhất đầu ngày, dưới bàn tay chế biến của những bác đầu bếp lâu năm trong nghề. Không biết bao nhiêu loại sushi khác nhau, rất nhiều loại tôi không bao giờ thấy trong các nhà hàng sushi ở các nước khác. Có lẽ bởi nhiều thứ tươi ngon chỉ có thể ăn ngay tại chợ.

Chợ đầu mối chỉ chuyên bán buôn, không bán lẻ cho người thường, trông có vẻ gì đó rất quen thuộc như những chợ lớn ở Hà Nội. Tủ kính và bàn ăn ngay tại chợ. Từ những miếng cá hồi mỡ béo (đắt nhất 500 yen/viên), mỡ vừa, mỡ ít, không mỡ (rẻ nhất 100 yen/viên), đến những miếng sushi gạch cua trộn xốt, vừa dẻo vừa ngậy trong miệng, tươi rói. Giá không hề rẻ, nhưng có nhiều loại hình như không có trong các nhà hàng.

Hằng ngày, từ chợ cá đầu mối Tsukiji, khoảng 2.300 tấn cá tươi được chuyển đi khắp các siêu thị, chợ lẻ và nhà hàng trong thành phố, một con số không nhỏ.

1.001 loại cơm

Buổi trưa đi làm, cơm suất, cơm hộp bento có lẽ là thức ăn phổ biến nhất của nhân viên văn phòng ở Nhật. Cơm hộp được chế biến rất ngon, đủ chất và sắp xếp vô cùng nghệ thuật, đẹp mắt. Một chút cơm, một chút cá, một chút thịt, một nhúm dưa góp, một miếng trứng hoặc miếng đậu nhỏ, một chút rau, một tí rong biển và thường không thể thiếu một bát canh tương miso.

Để tiện hình dung, tủ kính trước cửa bày một loạt hộp bento mẫu bằng nhựa. Giống y như thật, đến nỗi anh đồng nghiệp người Zambia cầm ngay một hộp mang ra quầy tính tiền. Một suất cơm trung bình 600-800 yen. Đôi khi xông xênh mọi người rủ nhau đi ăn cơm lươn (unagi bento) hay cơm hộp cua (kani bento) ngon lắm, nhưng giá đến 2.000-2.500 yen.

Không thích cơm hộp có thể ăn cơm nắm. Cơm nắm cũng có hàng chục loại khác nhau: cơm nắm trộn ruốc cá hồi, ruốc cá ngừ, ruốc thịt, vừng đen, vừng trắng, nhân trứng, nhân tôm, nhân dưa ghém, và nhân mơ muối...

Tempura

Nhớ quán đồ chiên tẩm bột tempura cổ nhất nằm cạnh cầu Tokyo - Nihonbashi với đủ loại tôm, cá, khoai, hành, bí đỏ, các loại rau... Đồ chiên tẩm bột đâu cũng có, nhưng người Nhật đã tìm tòi thử nghiệm, thêm cái nọ, bớt cái kia để làm ra thứ bột chiên ngon xốp và nhẹ tempura nổi tiếng. Tất cả, nhúng vào chậu bột tẩm rồi thả nhẹ vào chảo mỡ luôn giữ nhiệt độ chuẩn, vừa đủ vàng nhẹ là vớt ra, xốp, giòn, không đọng mỡ... Nóng hổi, ngon vô cùng. Đặc biệt không đắt mà rất no!

Nghệ thuật húp mì

Không thiếu loại gì, từ các loại mì nóng, udon, ramen, các loại mì lạnh chấm xì dầu (soba, somen). Chủ nhật lang thang khu mua sắm thanh niên ở Shibuya, trưa đói bạn dắt vào hàng mì ramen ngon nổi tiếng trong ngõ nhỏ. Quán đông nghịt, huyên náo. Không phải vì tiếng gọi hàng í ới mà là tiếng ăn mì tạo cái huyên náo đặc trưng trong các quán mì ở Nhật.

Bạn bảo nghệ thuật ăn mì là phải síp một hơi cho gọn gắp mì, không đứt quãng cũng tuyệt đối không cắn đứt đôi sợi mì. Gắp một đũa đưa lên miệng sụp một hơi, gọn cả trong miệng. Tiếng hút mì to mới thể hiện sự thích thú của người thưởng thức bát mì. Súp, soạp, huyên náo, vui tai lắm.

Những buổi tối đi chơi về khuya, rủ nhau sà vào một quán gánh bên đường, ăn xì xụp bát oden nóng. Nước trong vắt, nấu từ các loại củ quả ngọt lừ, ăn gì gọi đó: mực, cá viên, đậu phụ, củ cải, trứng nấm. Ăn xong vẫn cố chạy sang xe hạt dẻ nướng bên cạnh mua một bọc rồi mới cuống quýt ra ga cho kịp giờ tàu...






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## Mituot

Bao giờ mới được đến Tokyo nhỉ

----------


## pigcute

Nhật Bản vẫn là nơi mơ ước của mình

----------

